# Parameter übergeben in Eclipse



## Ceene (18. Jan 2008)

Hallo liebe Community 

Ich habe in kleines Problem. Ich habe ein Applet, was wie folgt aufgerufen wird

<applet
  codebase = "."
  code     = "hp_hwplz.App_HP_HWplz.class"
  archive  = "HP_HWplzDemo_fat.jar"
  name     = "HWplzApplet"
  width    = "730"
  height   = "560"
  hspace   = "0"
  vspace   = "0"
  align    = "left">
<param name="sid" value="<?php echo $_SESSION["user_id"]?>">
</applet>

Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich in meinem Programm den Wert ermitteln kann der in "sid" steht? Habe auch leider in meinen Büchern nichts gefunden was mir weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2008)

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was der Titel mit der Frage zu tun haben soll, aber hier:
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getParameter(java.lang.String)


----------



## Ceene (18. Jan 2008)

und wie kann ich in Eclipse diese Parameter eingeben damit ich das auch debuggen kann?

Woruntergeht das?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2008)

In der launch configuration eintragen


----------

